# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Wadda you rekon?

## kiwijames

Yeah I know its a Gun City but is it any good for a bit of fun? Do they cycle OK? Do they have anything really shitty? Is it an absolute waste of cash or just some good cheap fun? Anyone got one? I see Josh James review one on You Tube. He's always good for  laugh but since he aint paying its not really gospel.
12ga Ranger 870 Magnum Pump 12" Shorty Ghost Ring | Trade Me

----------


## BRADS

Just get a REMY 870 mate same price way better :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

12" with ghost rings?

----------


## oneshot

Its made in China, probably constructed from melted down aluminium cans, asbestos, and ground up dolphin bones. I wouldn't touch one that's for damn sure. 

Get a Mossberg 590A1, they are built to last.

----------


## BRADS

https://touch.trademe.co.nz/listing/view/822368080
 Bring it down I'm handy with a hacksaw :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> https://touch.trademe.co.nz/listing/view/822368080
>  Bring it down I'm handy with a hacksaw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he's a user here? Hacksaw off the butt too?

----------


## res

I owned one for a while, put 3-4 slabs of target ammo thru it and a "few" cans of surplus buck. 

Decided I shot better and faster with a rib and not the ghost ring sights. 
The receiver  is HEAVEY and the action anything but smooth from the factory-one of those can be fixed but the other can't. 

Sold it and spent the $ on a second hand 870 and got it cut down and re threaded for chokes. Much happier.

----------


## northdude

id go for a Mossberg maverick 88 in that price range a barrel that short wouldn't be much use for anything practical

----------


## JoshC

> Just get a REMY 870 mate same price way better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes this is good advice.

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

If I saw you wandering around my farm with one of those you would be shown the gate quick smart.And that's what you have to think about,first impressions and all that.
A shotgun like that has no practical use.

----------


## kiwijames

> If I saw you wandering around my farm with one of those you would be shown the gate quick smart.And that's what you have to think about,first impressions and all that.
> A shotgun like that has no practical use.


If I was walking around your farm I would have permission first 

plus.............

you're in SOUTHLAND. 

plus, plus, plus

if practical was a prerequisite, at least half the stupid firearms ever made would never have been.

----------


## kiwijames

> I owned one for a while, put 3-4 slabs of target ammo thru it and a "few" cans of surplus buck. 
> 
> Decided I shot better and faster with a rib and not the ghost ring sights. 
> The receiver  is HEAVEY and the action anything but smooth from the factory-one of those can be fixed but the other can't. 
> 
> Sold it and spent the $ on a second hand 870 and got it cut down and re threaded for chokes. Much happier.


Sorry I missed your post @res. 
Thank you. This is what I was after and pretty much expected. I can get an 870 new for $699 which is OK. Plus I can buy a slug barrel.
How short did you chop it? and was it not too expensive to do with choke threading etc?

----------


## R93

Thought I let you have a play with a quality shotgun?
Why would you want a cast iron  trombone gun?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

It's the reference in the ad to a bank robbery that concerns me.

----------


## kiwijames

> Thought I let you have a play with a quality shotgun?
> Why would you want a cast iron  trombone gun?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


And you witnessed with your own eyes how shit I was with it. 
I'd rather put good money into a 223 barrel and a few spare plastic washers

----------


## R93

Those washers are getting pricey.
You were not shit. Just need your technique refined.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## res

> Sorry I missed your post @res. 
> Thank you. This is what I was after and pretty much expected. I can get an 870 new for $699 which is OK. Plus I can buy a slug barrel.
> How short did you chop it? and was it not too expensive to do with choke threading etc?


Fitted a +1 mag extension and trimmed the tube to match that length-very slightly longer than the guncity one but the extra round is handy. 
The cost of the cut and rethread was aprox $150 from memory. 

Those that seem so against it don't seem to know what they are talking about. 
A 12g gets full velocity from a short tube and with chokes it patterns just the same as a long tube-only the uneducated think barrel length has anything to do with that!
Very handy for getting in and out of the ute or in the bush. 
I fitted the lightest stock I could find and it normally has a Mercury recoil reducer in the +1 extension so it swings just like my full length 870.

----------


## kiwijames

Thanks @res. is it noisy? My guess is yes.

----------


## res

> Thanks @res. is it noisy? My guess is yes.


A little louder for the shooter as the blast is aprox 16-18" closer to your ear, but as most ammo gets full powder burn it's no louder for others around you. 

The non choked gun city gun is a range toy but a proper short build is a very usable and practical tool. 

I will point out that I personally would not own a short shotgun as my only shotgun as due to the length if you hunt with others in a maimai with stakes set to stop over swing you can easily swing inside them-not ideal. 

At some point I'll get a short semi built similar as I like it a lot, maybe if a cheep versamax comes up one day when there are funds in the toy account as while I have a min length s12 I have not been able to get it threaded due to the chrome lined barrel. 

Second hand 870's often go very cheep so unless you need one "right now" paying $699 for something your going cut up could be the expensive way-I probably spent that on the whole build

----------


## res

If your anywhere close to Chch I could probably arrange for you to have a play to see if you like it

----------


## kiwijames

> If your anywhere close to Chch I could probably arrange for you to have a play to see if you like it


Thanks but I'm  in Hawkes Bay

----------


## MassiveAttack

I owned one of these guns (28 inch duckshooter model) through a season of gamebird hunting and my recommendation is NOT to buy one.  Like all the Norinco stuff quality control is iffy.  Go and buy a second hand 870 and you will be better off.

I would also recommend against the stupidly short barrel one unless you just want it to look cool (which is valid).  The gun handles better and swings better with the 28 inch barrel.

Also I paid $325 for mine on sale so the one on trade me is way overpriced.

----------


## gsp follower

> Sorry I missed your post @res.
> Thank you. This is what I was after and pretty much expected. I can get an 870 new for $699 which is OK. Plus I can buy a slug barrel.
> How short did you chop it? and was it not too expensive to do with choke threading etc?


why spend money on what essentialy is a cheap rem 870 rip off??starting with a sows ear means no silk purse but start with a real remy and the worlds your oyster :Thumbsup: 
get a 2nd hand 870 and it will probably have been smoothed up some for you. the accessory catalogue ie barrels mag ext,etc for the real 870 is mind boggling.
if you pay over 450 for a 2nd hand one your overpaying. heaps about and reliable no replacement of anythng needed over the several ive owned in 3 different gauges.

----------


## Krameranzac

As GSP Follower said. There are plenty of quite cheap second hand Remington 870's around. Why get a copy when you can have the real thing?

----------


## kotuku

saw a bunch of blokes out at ellesmere with one of these taticool12g shorties one day.they attempted to nail parries with buckshot FFS. gsp follower the cheeky hua ,was so helpful to them while Itriedto hide my giggles as he ruthlessly took the piss .FFSthey didnt even know how to unload the bloody thing!
 probably OK for blowing the lock on your front door (assuming youre late home and have lost ya keys),tho that does bugger all for marital relationships  and an accessory for a wannabe gangsta (potentially a very short career there) but bugger all else.
 still its horse for courses.Im an escort man myself and my old girl plays a merry medley with 7&1(2 3/4 " ) and my twinkling finger on the bang lever.or in a modified version 3"lullaby ,its 6&1

----------


## stumpy

forget the "hunting" aspect for a second , .... it would be fine for 3 gun practice on the range , ..... remember we don't all go hunting ....

----------


## Scottishkiwi

I've heard good things about the GC 870 clones.. At the end of the day most firearms parts are made in china anyway + its pretty hard to mess up a pump action, They are pretty reliable. 870 parts also fit on it so if anything does decide to give, not hard to find new parts or accessories

----------


## paddygonebush

> I've heard good things about the GC 870 clones.. At the end of the day most firearms parts are made in china anyway + its pretty hard to mess up a pump action, They are pretty reliable. 870 parts also fit on it so if anything does decide to give, not hard to find new parts or accessories


Sorry mate but the GC clones are rubbish. The ones i have seen have had bent charging arms, soft metal hence thicker receiver, sloppy pump and weigh considerably more than the actual Rem 870. Again bent/broken extractors have been a problem. Getting a second hand Rem 870 or even a Maverick is a far better decision than the GC copy.

----------


## Scottishkiwi

> Sorry mate but the GC clones are rubbish. The ones i have seen have had bent charging arms, soft metal hence thicker receiver, sloppy pump and weigh considerably more than the actual Rem 870. Again bent/broken extractors have been a problem. Getting a second hand Rem 870 or even a Maverick is a far better decision than the GC copy.


For the price, They are pretty good. Naturally a proper mav 88 or rem 870 would be the best choice but sometimes we gotta keep our budgets tight in this economy and for the price, it will last a few years at least. Guns really are one of the things that you get what you pay for. I wouldn't buy one personally, I prefer double or single shots when it comes to shotguns but for a bit of range fun or bunny/duck popping, It would do the job.

----------


## jakesae101

> For the price, They are pretty good. Naturally a proper mav 88 or rem 870 would be the best choice but sometimes we gotta keep our budgets tight in this economy and for the price, it will last a few years at least. Guns really are one of the things that you get what you pay for. I wouldn't buy one personally, I prefer double or single shots when it comes to shotguns but for a bit of range fun or bunny/duck popping, It would do the job.


yea but for what gc ask for a new 870 clone you can buy a second hand 870 or mav

----------


## kotuku

speaking of guns and bargains -Smiths City CHCH branch have a brand new 12g escort s/a sitting on the shelf at a steal  :ORLY: $599.00-thats bloody right your eyes arent decieving you :Thumbsup:  for those on a budget these guns are worth looking at :Have A Nice Day:  .a lot of reports including a famous local goosehunter ,who trialled one against a battery of itie guns in a molesworth goosehunt, speak very well of it.

----------


## gsp follower

> For the price, They are pretty good. Naturally a proper mav 88 or rem 870 would be the best choice but sometimes we gotta keep our budgets tight in this economy and for the price, it will last a few years at least. Guns really are one of the things that you get what you pay for. I wouldn't buy one personally, I prefer double or single shots when it comes to shotguns but for a bit of range fun or bunny/duck popping, It would do the job.


so would a well wieghted brick or a shangai :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
its not cheap or good fun if your costantly chasing them up to fix it.
[QUOTE].a lot of reports including a* famous local goosehunter* ,who trialled one against a battery of itie guns in a molesworth goosehunt, *speak very well of it. [*/QUOTE]
obviously not me then :36 1 5:  :36 17 4:

----------


## kotuku

[QUOTE=gsp follower;357476]so would a well wieghted brick or a shangai :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
its not cheap or good fun if your costantly chasing them up to fix it.



> .a lot of reports including a* famous local goosehunter* ,who trialled one against a battery of itie guns in a molesworth goosehunt, *speak very well of it. [*/QUOTE]
> obviously not me then


 you are very bloody well aware of whom i speak squire ,and whats more this gun was in the midst of numerous itie glamour guns who are rigorously promoted for purchase every year by the national gunshop chain.despite your claims my wee turk has never graced the bloody gunsmiths sine i bought it ,more than can be said for a few of our esteemed shooting mates with their fancy  topgun  ities !the large bespectacled one springs to mind as does the rotund bearded one  who returned his first gun after it shit itself and had to get a replacement!

----------


## mikee

> speaking of guns and bargains -Smiths City CHCH branch have a brand new 12g escort s/a sitting on the shelf at a steal $599.00-thats bloody right your eyes arent decieving you for those on a budget these guns are worth looking at .a lot of reports including a famous local goosehunter ,who trialled one against a battery of itie guns in a molesworth goosehunt, speak very well of it.


Oh god, can't help myself!! Was that escort $599 for an hour or for the whole night!!!!!!

----------


## Happy

> Oh god, can't help myself!! Was that escort $599 for an hour or for the HOLE night!!!!!!


 fixed FOR YA !!!!

----------


## ubique

I would hold fite on the GC 870s, the couple I have handled were crazy heavy and the fit and finish was average at best. 

I would advise looking at other options - I had an escort magnum semi auto that ran flawlessly, sold it a while ago and just heard from new owner that he's put another couple of thousand through it without missing a beat. 

If you are patient and shop around good deals come up on trademe- I got a Mossberg 500a 28in barrel in mint condition on trademe for $350. Then, if you want, shorter barrels are cheap as chips from Brownells - I got a 22in barrel landed for $150

----------


## Scottishkiwi

I ended up getting one for 250 brand new, so far i've put an ATI pistol grip stock on it. It shoots great and never had an issue after 150 carts, 100 in one day. My only complaint is the poor finish on it and its a bit heavy (Man up!) but you get what you pay for. I've shot steel/slugs/buckshot so far and handled it fine. I think they are norinco 98s rebranded for GC as when fitting the new stock I needed to follow those instructions.

----------


## kotuku

> Oh god, can't help myself!! Was that escort $599 for an hour or for the whole night!!!!!!


very high price to pay for a sack to go over your head mikee.Imsure someone could give you a s(U)permarket bag a little cheaper.

----------


## gsp follower

> Oh god, can't help myself!! Was that escort $599 for an hour or for the whole night!!!!!!


for life or untill it croaks

----------


## kotuku

> for life or untill it croaks


what like a bloody hurricanes supporter after the friggin nelson arsekicking! :ORLY:  :Wtfsmilie:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## AzumitH

Got a 18.5 barrel 870 clone with ghost rings for the wife, she loves it.  Heavy as shit, but due to it being quite short the extra weight make it a bit easier for her to handle.

I have another little shotty project in the works, and could be keen on getting it threaded for chokes.  What's this likely to cost?

----------

